# Post Pics of your B14 Sentra here



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

I just thought I would see what other b14 sentra members rides look like..

Heres mine. 

Post Pictures of your b14 Sentras Here. 

Here is mine. 















































Awwww... Aint She Perdy


----------



## NoWhere98 (Jan 6, 2005)




----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)




----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

New sides and rearbumper


----------



## Honest Bob (Nov 7, 2002)

Weee my slow silver beast! :thumbup:


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

^^With that lift kit you got on there, i wouldnt be surpised to see some 44's on there!

lol man drop that thing please


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

Kinda off topic, but, why you sellin the blue bird?


----------



## Honest Bob (Nov 7, 2002)

I got Hyperco's for it, just gotta get me some AGX. :thumbup:


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

1999GXE1.6 said:


> Kinda off topic, but, why you sellin the blue bird?


I picked up a 91 mustang and i need the room, plus other resson


----------



## CHRIS/SR/SE (Dec 15, 2003)




----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

People! Please show me some Side shots of the Stillen Bumper on your cars!!! Im torn between that or just keepin the stock, or just getting a G20 bumper. I need to see which one is flush with the Stock sideskirts, and which one would look best with Lucino Grill/or 98 grill, and the Lucino Headlamps.


----------



## nismo1.6 (Feb 9, 2005)

^soon to have fully polished SE-R wheels, and NX2000 brakes behind them.............now i need a drop.


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

Maybe get OEM fogs? :thumbup:


----------



## nismo1.6 (Feb 9, 2005)

dont worry those are gone now. i have yellow projectors set far back in the bumper.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

nismo1.6 said:


> ^soon to have fully polished SE-R wheels, and NX2000 brakes behind them.............now i need a drop.


that will look pimp


----------



## nismo1.6 (Feb 9, 2005)

Radioaktiv said:


> that will look pimp


i have allways hated chrome wheels (you know that) but only cuz they are heavy, these will be light and have that oh so nice mirror finish (if i can do it well enough) whats up with your car radio? you sellin?


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

wouldnt polish them to a 'chrome' finish

just a nice bare, shiny metal

(nah, im not selling it. but if i was offered a g20 for trade, id probably take it)


----------



## KuyaPrax (Oct 3, 2003)




----------



## KuyaPrax (Oct 3, 2003)

whoops!!!! RED X'S!!!!!!!!!!!!!! here's the link instead: sensen


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

Heres the Rims im gonna be getting. They are 15lbs.


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

1999GXE1.6 said:


>


where did you get that trunk deck or trunk light section? i really like that. i think the stock "all tail light" look is dumb.


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

Tavel said:


> where did you get that trunk deck or trunk light section? i really like that. i think the stock "all tail light" look is dumb.


i believe its an se-l section. but im not sure, but i know they come stock on one of the models


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

Bingo, its stock on the 1999 Sentra SE-L models. Ill sell it to ya when I get my stock "all red" boring peice. lol. Im gonna be painting the center to match the car, so I figured why get rid of a section that a lot of sentra owners want. :thumbup: Its really easy to unscrew from the inside of the trunk and replace.... Real easy, I couldnt believe it.


----------



## Quepias (Jul 25, 2002)

I used to have a 96 GXE automatic but i trade it in for a 98 SE.. i got this one last october and here's how she looks so far. 


































17's to be installed this summer, but i'm still looking out for a good 5 spoke.


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

Quepias said:


> I used to have a 96 GXE automatic but i trade it in for a 98 SE.. i got this one last october and here's how she looks so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 17's to be installed this summer, but i'm still looking out for a good 5 spoke.


i really like those wheels...and especially the license plate lol. i'm in carol stream, we're like long lost brothers!


----------



## B14GEE (Jul 10, 2003)

I don't have her anymore but here ya go....


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

B14GEE said:


> I don't have her anymore but here ya go....


He's VIGO! You are like da buzzing of flys to him..  

dude.. now THAT is what im talkin about.. Takin clears and paintin the turn signal peice to be different yet legal! that is kick ass my friend. I wish I could have found clears on ebay somewhere before I bought the sels. Are you using the altezza relays to keep the turnsignals a constant runnin lamp and the outter ones turns and brakes and constants? Thats what I was gonna do.


----------



## NissanGirl2ooSX (Mar 15, 2004)

Even though I dont have her anymore, here was my B14:


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

What I started with.









When i got my new headlights, havent put on the corners yet...









Shot at the airport, corners and headlights.









This is a pre-state inspection shot lol. took the corners out, and put stock fogs on. also, alot of wax.


----------



## B14GEE (Jul 10, 2003)

1999GXE1.6 said:


> He's VIGO! You are like da buzzing of flys to him..
> 
> dude.. now THAT is what im talkin about.. Takin clears and paintin the turn signal peice to be different yet legal! that is kick ass my friend. I wish I could have found clears on ebay somewhere before I bought the sels. Are you using the altezza relays to keep the turnsignals a constant runnin lamp and the outter ones turns and brakes and constants? Thats what I was gonna do.



honestly, I bought them on ebay for 5 bucks brand new...and switched the wires around to turn the red into the brake and the clear into my turns...thanx for the comments though :thumbup:


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)




----------



## nismorac3r (Oct 30, 2003)

check out mine at this website : http://nismorac3r.onlineshowoff.com


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

Most are Older pics, like the rear I've taken off the lettering, but this is pretty much all I've done.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

i think i have a B14
pics are around here somewhere


----------



## kenshin138 (Aug 28, 2004)




----------



## esco2k2 (Aug 7, 2003)




----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

my latest pix:


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

u gotta love esco's kirkland battery, they make everything dont they??


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

nevermind, i dont know how to make a link :loser:


----------



## esco2k2 (Aug 7, 2003)

Hell yeah kirkland all the way!


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

Ya know, of all these pics of the awsome cars, and my freakin wife likes this picture... 










Why? you ask... She goes, Owww.. Look at the pretty rug.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

kenshin138 said:


>


GOD, I LOVE IT.


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

1.6pete said:


> GOD, I LOVE IT.












No, No... 

That is hot. I just dont want to get halos if the beam pattern sucks like ive heard. Im not gettin lucinos because I noticed how the dont quite line up with the hood. I wish I could find the post on the halos and if they suck compared to the stocks beam pattern. Otherwise, im just gonna end up stayin stock in the front.

and Justin, whats with the fogs? They look like they have a newer glass on them? Am I just crazy?


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

1999GXE1.6 said:


> and Justin, whats with the fogs? They look like they have a newer glass on them? Am I just crazy?


damn.....good eye. (he knows i love his car..........i was just spreading the love.)


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

The light output is ok, not as great as, say, Liu's crystal H4s. Since I use the fogs and headlamps at the same time, it lights ok. I wired the beams so that when I hit the brights, all 4 projectors come on. Unfortunately, with 6 lights on the front of my car, it's not as bright as you would expect.

I have the original Projectors and I keep trying to keep the lenses clean with blue magic and I think using tht stuff is starting to pay off. I hate the halos, mostly b/c the holes are too big, and I would have to say the halos have an even worse lighting pattern.

Currently, I have a set of Audi A4 projector assemblies and stock D2S bulbs. I've been planning to retrofit them into my outer projector holes for some time now to improve the lighting. Unfortunately, I can't find any good, cheap ballasts to use. I need Hella Ballasts to work with this system and they're expensive as hell. The only one I found last time was nice, but it only works on 24V systems.

Oh, and the fogs are 100% stock.


----------



## Quepias (Jul 25, 2002)

*Post Pics of your B14 Sentra here | 99 SE-L & 98 SE*


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

i dont think ive posted in this thread so here we go..
(the grill on the pic below is gone, got the SK grill now and now fogs)




























when you look at the rims in person, they dont look that shiny, those are actually hyper silver and not chrome like some people think.
Ill take more pics of my ride when i get it back from the shop, i blew my motor )


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

Yep too bad you dont have rear rotars like I do. 

Where did you get your Lucino Headlamps from?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

ha. rear drums r funny.


----------

